# River Hawk Boats



## vowell462 (May 13, 2012)

Ive been toying with the idea of a small boat for a while. Anyone have or hunted out of a River Hawk? Supposed to be very stable. Ive always used jons or all welded jons. But I saw one yesterday and for some reason it was appealing to my eye. I mainly hunt in Ga on small river backwaters, so im sure it would be just fine. I may hunt Seminole a little in it, and usually hunt timber in Arkansas once a year. I kinda like the idea of the shallow draft and small outboards, especially for places with horsepower restrictions. Ive been looking at the B-60 duck boat. Just wanting some opinions. Never hunted out of something fiberglass.


----------



## Cooondog (May 13, 2012)

I had a riverhawk B-60 with a 4 stroke yamaha 20hp it is a fine boat. Very stable you can walk around in it, climb in over the side it won't flip with you. Will run in just a few inches of water.


----------



## rockwalker (May 13, 2012)

I have the same boat above but knowing what they go through in the timber of Arkansas I wouldnt take mine up there and expect it to survive a run through the timber. The boats are fine fishing machines and I wouldnt take anything for mine but its not a rough and tumble duck boat that can handle the tree bumps and stump hits that they can endure running in the dark. Mine has a 9.9 on it and it reuns out great but when I decided to have a duck boat the river hawk wouldnt be on my list. 

just my $.02


----------



## MudDucker (May 14, 2012)

Got two of them.  Good boats, but not stump beaters.


----------



## 3205lpv (May 15, 2012)

My roommate has one. Incredibly stable, way more stable than a jon boat. I like it a lot, we both had reservations about it being fiberglass at first but after many dozen trips to the ogechee river, and hitting plenty of stumps and logs its a tough boat. With a little caution is arkansas I think you would be fine in one.


----------



## Mark Brooks (May 20, 2012)

I have taken my B60 with a 15 hp Honda just like the photo above to Bayou Meto and it was the envy of the locals as we slide up over dykes with a good run!!!

Going back in the timber was easy due to the design!!  Folks were all asking about my B60 and it hunted great!

Buy one you won't be sorry


----------

